# Replacing weatherstripping on Marvin wood casement windows



## giger123 (May 8, 2011)

I have "old" (1988) Marvin wood casement windows. The windows themselves are in good shape, but -- on most of them -- the weatherstripping on all 4 sides of the sash is crumbling and needs to be replaced. The original weatherstripping is anchored in a groove (kerf?), and is "easy" to remove. Does anyone have any experience replacing weatherstripping like this? (I'm even having trouble finding replacement weatherstripping. Even if I found, I don't see any way of putting it in the bottom and one of the sash sides without removing the sash itself. It seems to me that some sort of adhesive leaf or bubble weatherstripping would be easier to deal with... 
Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

pulling the sash on a casement window is easy and you should be
able to get the weather strip from Marvin


----------



## giger123 (May 8, 2011)

Pulling sashes on this Marvin casement windows of this era is not "easy". That's part of the reason I asked for suggestions, by which I meant constructive ones, not condescending ones. I was hoping for an alternative solution.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

giger123 said:


> Pulling sashes on this Marvin casement windows of this era is not "easy". That's part of the reason I asked for suggestions, by which I meant constructive ones, not condescending ones. I was hoping for an alternative solution.


Firstly, don't get defensive when a Pro, like Tom, tells you it's easy. 
All sashes are installed into a frame and, therefore, can be removed.
We do this all the time ....it's easy.

Sticking on a retrofit piece of weatherstrip that was not meant for that application is not the correct way to do this. You asked.

You have Marvin Windows. They are a great window. Don't mess them up with a botched weatherstrip attempt.

I would go to a Marvin Store and get advice. You can ask your local lumberyard that sells Marvin to get you in contact with a local Rep. He can instruct, advise you and probably get you parts....if you ask politely.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:laughing:wow


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> :laughing:wow


I know...:yes: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------

